# Re: TacOps v3.0 Testing



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Mon, 29 Nov 1999 10:22:12 -0800*
This is essentially a nil return other than the font problem I reported early
in the test period.  Over the course of approximately 25 test games I had no
other problems, either with the game engine or the windows interface.  I would
certainly characterize it as "robust".
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

